# Please stop stickying so many threads. =<



## ShadowEon (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello,please be aware that I am not trying to spam by this topic. There are so many threads stickied here(in the writer's section),that they become more in the way than helpful. What you could do instead is have a thread linking all the threads that you deem important to writers rather than stickying every single one.You could also have a thread that only mods and admins can post in that has highlights from all the stickied threads that would be helpful for writers,and more tips can be added on as ideas come along. Really,please un-sticky some threads,or at least combine some or something...

Again,I am not trying to spam,please do not retaliate against me for this.=<


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

stuff is happening trust me love.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 27, 2009)

I sure do hope I don't get banned for posting this...@_@ (No everyone looking at this,that was NOT sarcasm)


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

I used to do worse than this on a daily basis (I'M A GOOD GIRL NOW I SWEAR!! XD). I doubt you'll get anything but a mod response.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 27, 2009)

Heh.  I second this notion.  It's a bit silly how many sticky threads there are.  Some are very useful, some... not so much.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread's intentions are entirely good I swear...
And some are but that's were my whole combing all good tips into one thread idea comes into play.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 27, 2009)

This is hear-say, as I wasn't in the forums back then... but the older forumites say all the threads got stickified during a forum update, due to a glitch, and haven't been removed, despite many have sent PMs to the admins and mods. To say the truth, I'm afraid 'The Writer's Bloc' isn't modded at all... we are just floating alone, far away on the sea, without a watchful eye... that would explain the flood of other redundant and unnecessary threads as well... "Looky what I wrote give me critique yo!" Dammit, there's the 'Tutorials and Critiques' sub-forum for that! But no... every goddamned thread where anybody asks critique for written work is poured here.

There. Enough with my rant. I feel your pain, and so do many others, but so far the response from the administration has been nonexistent.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 27, 2009)

The problem with asking for crit of writing in the general crit section is that the people reading are primarily people who draw.  And know jack-all about what makes good writing.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a thought to throw out there: what about a *Writing Critique* sub-forum of the *Writer's Bloc* forum?


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 27, 2009)

Agreed, 16 stickies is way more then needed. xP


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2009)

> Just a thought to throw out there: what about a Writing Critique sub-forum of the Writer's Bloc forum?


We have a thread for it.  Normally we expect folks to post their requests for critique there.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 27, 2009)

Too true.  This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

Suggestions.

Be more constructive rather than complain. For example, Could you make a post that condenses the info and provides links to the stickies so that they can get unstuck and people are encouraged to use the new thread instead? You could report the new FAQ/Post and request it be stickied and replace the others.

Apply for a moderator position *when the forum for applications is open*. There is a global announcement when they open and it's usually for at least 15 days. If you didn't get in then, you'll have to wait for the next round to either reapply or put in an app.

I dunno...just saying...


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 27, 2009)

What's wrong with asking a moderator to fix something?  We're not complaining, we're requesting a change.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be constructive.

These are the only useful sticky threads:

'The Critique Thread - Post Requests For Crits Here!' - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=14238

'Recommended Reading' - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36790

and

'Looking For Writers' - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=9065

All other can be unstickified and nobody will complain. Well, knowing furry writers... well, furries... heck, people in general, they will complain, but really... all those others are pretty useless for most. Experienced writers don't need 'ATTENTION BEGINNERS!' -style threads, and beginners won't read them but just ask with a thread of their own. So, it all comes to these three threads. All others can be removed.

Has somebody else something to say?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> What's wrong with asking a moderator to fix something?  We're not complaining, we're requesting a change.



I think you should re-read the post above you. It means your complaint is vague, I gave a suggestion on how since you're interested in this forum how to change it, in other words how to work with the people who run the forums to make it better for you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> I'll be constructive.
> 
> These are the only useful sticky threads:
> 
> ...



Well, for the beginner's thread its something you can still keep around and point to. Like I said, you can condense the information from the sticky threads into one big thread linking to the others. The point is since you're the group of writers interested in this board, the suggestions are for the interest of writers of every skill level. 

The thing is I'm not gonna compile the threads for you nor should any other staff where writing is not their interest. However, we recognize there are a multitude of skills when it comes to writing which is why, I'm saying you might be better trying to construct a newer thread with the links of the old stickies in that new thread and have that new thread replace the stickies. Not all of them, but that way you have less up.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 27, 2009)

I think you're missing the point. We never asked for all those threads to be stickied in the first place. See the thread here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19034

But they were never cleaned up as Yak said would happen, even after numerous requests both here in the threads and privately.

I'm with Panzergulo as far as what really needs to be stickied. Too many of the beginning-writer threads often wind up drifting off-topic anyway, to the point where they're not all that useful to really point newbies to, even if people weren't generally too lazy to go looking there for advice instead of just posting their own new thread.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

The requests were asked a couple times in private, one was discussed earlier this year in the mods forums, so there weren't "numerous" or someone was asking the wrong people to do the requests. But afaik the ones posted in the Moderator forums were done.

Also, the other threads have been unstuck and with those three left up.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you.
For future reference, there's no reason you couldn't have replied to my PMs with a single sentence telling me when the next application was going to happen.  It would have taken you just as much time to do that as to write the snarky comment you posted in this thread, and it would have been a lot less offensive.
I dunno... just sayin'.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

Now there arn't enough stickies.

There needs to be some more.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 27, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> I'm with Panzergulo as far as what really needs to be stickied. Too many of the beginning-writer threads often wind up drifting off-topic anyway, to the point where they're not all that useful to really point newbies to, even if people weren't generally too lazy to go looking there for advice instead of just posting their own new thread.


An issue of thread condensation, however, would be a lot more of topic drifting.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also, the other threads have been unstuck and with those three left up.



Perfect! Thank you Arshes. :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Thank you.
> For future reference, there's no reason you couldn't have replied to my PMs with a single sentence telling me when the next application was going to happen.  It would have taken you just as much time to do that as to write the snarky comment you posted in this thread, and it would have been a lot less offensive.
> I dunno... just sayin'.



I throw PMs out asking about mod apps because it's been stated before that they're only taken at that time the forum opens. Not because "someone" referred you to PM me. I have reasons for being strict on the app process.

So me expecting to make an exception for you when others keep doing it too, sorry. just sayin... pay attention to when they're open more.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2009)

That 'someone' was Dragoneer, who I PM'd first.  At least, then, get your process straight with the admins and other moderators, so that they stop referring people to you.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 28, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> The requests were asked a couple times in private, one was discussed earlier this year in the mods forums, so there weren't "numerous" or someone was asking the wrong people to do the requests. But afaik the ones posted in the Moderator forums were done.
> 
> Also, the other threads have been unstuck and with those three left up.



Thank you very much! Looks much better now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> That 'someone' was Dragoneer, who I PM'd first.  At least, then, get your process straight with the admins and other moderators, so that they stop referring people to you.



I already told him before, of course he's gonna forward you to me because he forgot to read the post I already told him not to do that. Go take it up with him if it embarrasses you so much. It's no sweat off mine, not my fault he forgot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> Thank you very much! Looks much better now.



No problem, if you do want to change around other posts or rework a better sticky posts for writers, just report the post you make with a request for it to be stickied. We'll help you out ASAP.


----------

